# which good LED TV  you can suggest and why



## sanddyraut (Sep 13, 2016)

hello guys,
I'm looking to buy a LED/OLED TV in next month  as i search for new models of LED tvs i totally got confused which one should i buy, hence here i'm looking for some wise help if you guys able to suggest/advice me some that be awesome .

here are the Questionnaire for TV :

1. Budget--50k
2. Display type and size -- LED/OLED 1080p
3. Primary use of Tv -- As a regular TV.
4. Ports Required -- Mandatory:HDMI,USB Optional: Ethernet
5. Preferred choice of brand -- Samsung and LG
6. Any TV in consideration --  SAMSUNG 102cm (40) Full HD Smart, Curved LED TV 40J6300
7. Any other info that you want to share --


----------



## Minion (Sep 14, 2016)

OLED is not possible within your budget.
I will suggest this
LED TV 43PUT7690/V7 | Philip


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 14, 2016)

^do check for louder audio and promising quality.. i found many LED with low volumes, from friends and relatives..
I am using lg 32ls4600 from 4-5 years, and audio is not loud enough..
Do check for audio..


----------



## Minion (Sep 15, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^do check for louder audio and promising quality.. i found many LED with low volumes, from friends and relatives..
> I am using lg 32ls4600 from 4-5 years, and audio is not loud enough..
> Do check for audio..



He can easily buys a cheap soundbar from Philips(4k) anytime.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 15, 2016)

^ that will also do..


----------

